# problème écran Powerbook 17



## foinfoin (13 Décembre 2010)

bonjour à tous
je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un PowerBook 17 , à 1,67 Mhz . Il marche très très bien , sauf que l'écran s'allume que lorsqu'il est à peine ouvert !!! . si j'ouvre totalement le capot , et que l'écran est totalement ouvert , il s'éteint  . j'ai répété l'opération à de nombreuses reprises , et c'est toujours la même chose . j'ai donc mis un écran externe pour voir si cela provenait de la carte vidéo , mais cela marche très bien , sans aucun problème . Que faire !!!
ce portable est vraiment formidable , et j'aimerais tant qu'il fonctionne à nouveaux
si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner , car chez Apple , on me dit d'apporter l'appareil , puis de payer 120 euro pour un devis , et que peut-être cela pourrait venir de " l'écran " , qui lui coute plus de 700 euro .......?
merci à tous pour conseils


----------



## didgar (13 Décembre 2010)

Salut !

Ca ressemble plutôt à un pb de nappe ( Display Data Cable comme ils disent ) qui suivant l'angle de l'écran est pincée ou non.

=> http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/...-17-Inch-1-1-67-GHz-Display-Data-Cable/2149/1

Ca doit se trouver sur eBay mais après faut le monter !

A+

Didier

PS : &#9888; le lien ci-dessus c'est pour l'Alu 17 1.67 "normal" pas le "high res" !


----------

